# نتائج المسابقات مع انتهاء فترة الاعياد المجيدة زائد تغييرات جديدة



## My Rock (10 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع​ 
طبعا الميلاد و معناه و اثره باقي في قلوب جمعينا و لا احد ينسى هذا الحدث الهام في حياتنا كمؤمنين بالمسيح​ 
لكن نعلن فقط فترة الانتهاء من الاحتفالات و المسابقية في المنتدى (مع ان الاحتفالات في قلوبنا دائما)​ 
و بها نعلن ما يلي:​ 
نتائج المسابقات (و التي ستليها الجوائز في موضوع اخر )​ 


المسابقة الاولى مسابقة الميلاد .. بأدارة *REDEMPTION*
و الفائز: *coptic hero*​
المسابقة الثانية في قسم *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)*
بأدارة *amirfikry*
و الفائزين هم: 
*amirfikry* في افضل موضوع روحي *هل تثق في مولود المذود**
Maya *في افضل موضوع تهنئة وهو *تهنئة الميلاد بلغات العالم*​
المسابقة الثالثة مسابقة انشط عضو​
الفائزة: *mrmr120*​
المسابقة الرابعة مسابقة المشرفين المتميزين و هم 5
الفائزين:
*REDEMPTION*​
*amirfikry*
*ramyghobrial*
*Fadie*
*MichaelMagdy*
كما وعدنا ايضا, تم ترقية الاعضاء التاليين لرتبة اعضاء مباركين:​
*†جــــــــو†*​
*يوساب*​
*القيصر*​
*سامر.ج*​
*ابن الكنيسة*​
*alias2006*​
*kimo14th*​
*loveinya*
فالف مبروك لكل الفائزين و الجوائز ستعلن لاحقا و ترسل لعناوين الفائزين لحد باب الدار :yahoo: ​
ايضا نعلن بعض التغييرات في المنتدى​ 

​
تم دمج شبابيات مع *ركن الاجتماعيات* تحت اسم جديد وهو *ركن الاجتماعيات و الشبابيات*
تم اعادة ستايل المنتدى الاصلي و سيتم الغاء ستايل الكريسماس
اعادة افتتاح الاقسام الحوارية *الاسئلة و الاجوبة* و *الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية* و *منتدى حوار الاديان*
غلق *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)* و اخفائه على امل افتتاحه في الاعياد القادمة
 

كما و نعلن مفاجأ صغيرة لكل عضو و مشرف و مدير
مفاجأ تكريم تعب كل واحد فينا
الاحصائيات الاخيرة تشير الى ما يقارب ال 10 ملاين زائر شهريا
لموقعنا و منتدانا​ 
تخيلوا يا احبة, بنقدم كلمة المسيح لعشرة ملايين شهريا
لذلك اطلب منكم يا احبة التزام كامل بمحبة المسيح تجاه العشر ملايين كلهم, سواء ان كان مسيحي ام مسلم ام بوذي لا فرق, فمحبة المسيح اشرقت كشمسه على الاخيار و الابرار لا فرق.​ 
ربنا يبارك فيكم يا احبة, وصلواتكم ان يبقى منتداكم شامخ ينير بنور المسيح​ 
(صارلي ساعات اكتب بالموضوع, اروح استريح شوي)
سلام و نعمة​​


----------



## †gomana† (10 يناير 2007)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل اخواتى الاحبة المشرفين والاعضاء اللى فازوا بالمسابقة المرشد الروحى او الاعياد او احسن موضوع واحسن عضو وافضل مشرف وترشيح الاعضاء المباركين ايضا*

*ومبسوطة كتير جدا يا روك لعدد الزوار الهايل ده *
*بجد حاجة تفرح اوى وتبسطنا كلنا *

*ربنا يبارك فيكم اخواتى الاحبة ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه*
*صلوا لاجلى*​


----------



## free_adam (10 يناير 2007)

أشكرك يا أخويا العزيز ( My Rouck ) علي المسابقة الجميلة دي و علي تشجيعك لجميع أفراد المنتدي 

ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك لمجد أسمه القدوس 

و أخيرا .... أجمل تهاني من قلبي لكل الفائزين في المسابقات و دايما المزيد ان شاء الله 

و مبروك للأعضاء المباركين ............   سلام للجميع


----------



## Coptic Man (10 يناير 2007)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك *

*لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين *

*ولينا كلنا علي التغيرات والاضافات الجميلة *

*الف شكر ياروك *

*وربنا يبارك تعبك ومحبتك*​


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (10 يناير 2007)

*مبروك*

_*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يناير 2007)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك

لكل الفائزين و المشرفين و الأعضاء المباركين

و مبرووووووووووووووووك علينا كلنا نجاح المنتدى و عدد زوارة ربنا يذيد و يبارك

و مبروووووووووووووووووووك كمان على التغييرات الحلوة اللى حصلت فى المنتدى 

الشباب كدة هينفشوا ريشهم علينا بقالهم قسم خاص :t33: 

و الف الف شكر ليك يا روك على تعبك معانا 

و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك فى فردوس النعيم

و كل عام و الجميع بخير و سلام و حب يارب على طول​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يناير 2007)

اية دة انا في الفائزين 
بجد مش مصدق
ربنا يخليك ياروك انت وكل المنتدى
المنتدى بقى جزء كبييييير من حياتي 
حتى وانا في الشغل
لازم اطمن وافتح واتابع لو حتى من الموبايل وهايكلفني كتير 
شكرا ليك ياروك 
وشكرا لكل المشرفين اللي هنوني وكل الاعضاء ربنا يخليكم​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 يناير 2007)

*مبرررررررررررررررررررروك بجد ليكم  كلكم

بجد تستحقوا اكتر من كده

ربنا يبارك حياتكم 

ويزود كل الزوار والأعضاء يارب

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا روك*​


----------



## diana (11 يناير 2007)

thank u rock. r u rock70000?


----------



## قلم حر (11 يناير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع .
ربنا يوفقكم و يبارككم .....أكتر و أكتر .


----------



## diana (11 يناير 2007)

على فكرة انا مش بفهم من الرسائل اللى بتيجى على الميل بتاعى وشكرا


----------



## فادية (11 يناير 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين ومبروك للاعضاء المباركين الجدد 
وان شا الله عدد الزوار يفضل في تزايد وبنعمه المسيح يدوم المنتدى ويكبر ويكبر اكتر واكتر 
الف مليون مبروك لينا كلنا


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (11 يناير 2007)

فالف مبروك لكل الفائزين


----------



## christ my lord (11 يناير 2007)

الف مبروووووووووك لكل المشرفين والاعضاء ... وربنا يبارك خدمتكم العظيمة دى​


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*هاااااااي أخي الحبيب روك*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع​
> 
> طبعا الميلاد و معناه و اثره باقي في قلوب جمعينا و لا احد ينسى هذا الحدث الهام في حياتنا كمؤمنين بالمسيح​
> لكن نعلن فقط فترة الانتهاء من الاحتفالات و المسابقية في المنتدى (مع ان الاحتفالات في قلوبنا دائما)​



*أمين*​ 



My Rock قال:


> المسابقة الاولى مسابقة الميلاد .. بأدارة *REDEMPTION*
> 
> و الفائز: *coptic hero*​


 
*مبروك يا طارق علي الأدارة المتميزة للمسابقة*
*ومبروك يا كوبتك هيرو*​ 



My Rock قال:


> المسابقة الثانية في قسم *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)*
> بأدارة *amirfikry*​و الفائزين هم: ​
> *amirfikry* في افضل موضوع روحي *هل تثق في مولود المذود*
> 
> *Maya *في افضل موضوع تهنئة وهو *تهنئة الميلاد بلغات العالم*​



​
*مبروك يا مايا *
*ومبروك ليا*
*هههههههه*​ 



My Rock قال:


> المسابقة الثالثة مسابقة انشط عضو
> 
> الفائزة: *mrmr120*​​​


 
*مبروك يا مرمر 120*
*يا عدوة الرجال*
*ههههههههه*​ 



My Rock قال:


> المسابقة الرابعة مسابقة المشرفين المتميزين و هم 5​
> الفائزين:
> *REDEMPTION*​*amirfikry*
> *ramyghobrial*
> ...


 
*مبروك لكل المشرفين الفائزين*
*ولا عزاء للخاسرين*
*ههههههههههه*
*ياشماتة أبلة ظاظا فيا*​ 



My Rock قال:


> كما وعدنا ايضا, تم ترقية الاعضاء التاليين لرتبة اعضاء مباركين:​
> 
> *†جــــــــو†*​
> *يوساب*​
> ...


 
*مبروك عليكم العضوية المباركة*
*ونتمني تكونوا صورة للمسيح بجد*​ 



My Rock قال:


> فالف مبروك لكل الفائزين و الجوائز ستعلن لاحقا و ترسل لعناوين الفائزين لحد باب الدار :yahoo: ​


 
*وثقثين من كدة يا حبيبي روك*
*بس كدة أنا ليا جيزتين*
*أكتب عنونين*
*ههههههههههههههه*​ 



My Rock قال:


> ​





My Rock قال:


> ​





My Rock قال:


> ايضا نعلن بعض التغييرات في المنتدى​





My Rock قال:


> ​
> تم دمج شبابيات مع *ركن الاجتماعيات* تحت اسم جديد وهو *ركن الاجتماعيات و الشبابيات*
> تم اعادة ستايل المنتدى الاصلي و سيتم الغاء ستايل الكريسماس
> اعادة افتتاح الاقسام الحوارية *الاسئلة و الاجوبة* و *الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية* و *منتدى حوار الاديان*
> غلق *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)* و اخفائه على امل افتتاحه في الاعياد القادمة


 
*في تقدم مستمر نحو الأفضل*​ 


My Rock قال:


> كما و نعلن مفاجأ صغيرة لكل عضو و مشرف و مدير
> 
> مفاجأ تكريم تعب كل واحد فينا
> الاحصائيات الاخيرة تشير الى ما يقارب ال 10 ملاين زائر شهريا
> ...




*من أجل محبة الله نعمل وهو بدوره لن يتركنا دون أجر*

*الف مبروك لكل المنتدي*



My Rock قال:


> (صارلي ساعات اكتب بالموضوع, اروح استريح شوي)​


 
*وأنا كمان يا روك تعبت *
*أنا ماشي بقي رايح الشغل*
*هههههههههههه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ارووجة (11 يناير 2007)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للكل  تستاهلو كل خيرررررر
ولاعلى يارب*


----------



## helena (11 يناير 2007)

مليون مبروك لكل الفائزين في المنتدى اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## tina_tina (11 يناير 2007)

مبببببببببببببببببببببروك
لكل عضو وكل مشرف وكل فايز
وربنا يبارككم دايما دايما
ويبارك خدمتكم على طول​


----------



## diana (11 يناير 2007)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :yaka:


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

واااااااااااااااااو مش معقول انا فزت بجد مفاجئة كبيرة جدا جدا اشكركم يا كل اخوتى واشكرك جدا جدا يا رووك على محبتك العظيمه وبأذن المسيح المنتدى يستمر حتى يصل الى عدد زوار مليااااااااار زائر شهريا يارب كل البشر يعرفوا طريق الرب اشكركم جدا واشكر كل من هنئنى ربنا يبارك حياتكم فعلا احلى مفاجئه


----------



## Moony34 (11 يناير 2007)

ألف مبروك لكل من فاز...
أنا بشكر ربنا إني عرفت المنتدي ده لأنه حقيقي بيقدم خدمة راااااااااااااااااااائعة
إلي الأماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام:999:


----------



## mrmr120 (11 يناير 2007)

ادى ادى ادى 
انا من الفائزين 
انا انشط عضو انا مش مصدقة 
بجد انا مبوسطة اوى اوى اوى 
ومبروك لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين الى فازو​


----------



## elpop33 (11 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمـــــــة​*
*مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك
مبروك للضيوف والزائرين للمنتدى الجامد دة
مبروك للأعصاء المنتدى المباركين
مبروك لكل مشرفين منتدى الكنيسة العربية  
واخيرآ مبـــــــــــروووووووووك للزعيم **ماى روك**​**صلوا من آجلى​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

الف مبرررررررررررررررررروك لكل الفائزين
عقبالى يارب​


----------



## فيدو ديدو (11 يناير 2007)

مبروك للجميع  والرب يوفقكم


----------



## emy (11 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك لكل اللى فازوا وربنا يعوض تعبك يا روك ويا رب المنتدى دايما فى تقدم وربنا يبارك فى كل الاعضاء


----------



## h_elmdah (11 يناير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 يناير 2007)

ســـــــلام ونعمـــــــــة

الف مبروك للفائزين اللي اكيد تعبو في المواضيع والمشاركات 
مبروك لـ كوبتيــــك  ومبروك لامـــــير ومـــايــا 
مبروك للمشـــــــــــــرفــــين والاعضــــــــــــاء
وكل ســـــــــــــــــــــنة وانتـــــــم طيبييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## meraaa (11 يناير 2007)

_ الف مليون دشليون مبروووووووووووك لكل الفايزين فى المسابقات
وكل الاعضاء المباركين... وبجد كلهم يستحقوا الجوايز او الالقاب لانهم اكيد تعبوا
ربنا معاكم كلكم ياااارب ويزود نجاح المنتدى كمان وكمان وياااااارب المنتدى يزورة 1000 مليووون كمان قولوا اميييين_


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2007)

اشكركم حبايب
بس انا ما عملت اي شئ
المشرفين الي اشرفوا على المسابقات ليهم اكبر تحية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 يناير 2007)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه ..*


*الحبيب الغالى عليا جدا جدا ماى روك ..*

*حبيبى واخى العزيز مينا ..*

*كل المشرفين والاعضاء و الجميع بلا إستثناء ..*

*كل التحية و الحب اليكم جميعاً ..*

*و كل التهنئة الصادرة من اعمق أعماق قلبى إلى كل الفائزين .. *

*و أنتهزها فرصه أحبائى وسط هذا الكم الرائع من التهانى و الاعضاء .. **وأقدم تحية عميقة من القلب إلى أخت عزيزه جدا الى قلبى .. تعمل فى صمت .. و يمتلىء قلبها بمحبة تفوق الوصف .. *

*الاخت العزيزه girl in jesus  .. أو (( نسمة )) كما أحب أن أخاطبها .. فهى بالفعل نسمة .. *

*و أيضاً أخ عزيز يذكرنى دائماً بصديق أحبه كثيراً كنا دائماً نتناقش سوياً الاخ الحبيب السمردلى ..*

*و الجندى المجهول كما نحب أن نطلق عليه أنا و اخى السمردلى .. الحبيب الغالى .. فريد *

*و على رأس المائده .. الحبيبان ماى روك و مينا .. و باقى أسرة منتدى الكنيسة العربيه ..*

*لنعلن للعشرة ملايين زائر وعضو .. ان هناك رباط قوى يجمع كل قراء منتديات كنيستنا هذه ..*

*رباط المحبة .. *


*صلواتكم *


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

صلوات القديسين

 وترجع بالسلامة


----------



## coptic hero (12 يناير 2007)

وبعدين يا رووك يا حبيبى انا كده مربوووط فى البيت وما نزلتش من ساعه اعلان نجاحى وفوزى بالمسابقه ومنتظر الهدية وكل 5 دقايق اكلم هيئة البريد مافيش هديه ارسلت لى ان شالله غساله فول اتوماتيك يقول لى الموظفين لم تأتى جوايز ولا حتى كيس شيبسى وانا مش عاوز انزل من البيت الا لما استلم الهدية ملحوظه لو الجايزة نقديه تحولها لى على حسابى فى سويسرا فى (بنك 3alemny el3om we elnaby ya ahmed )  هههههههههههههه على فكرة تكفينى رساله منك وهاعتبرها افضل جائزة حصلت عليها  ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> وبعدين يا رووك يا حبيبى انا كده مربوووط فى البيت وما نزلتش من ساعه اعلان نجاحى وفوزى بالمسابقه ومنتظر الهدية وكل 5 دقايق اكلم هيئة البريد مافيش هديه ارسلت لى ان شالله غساله فول اتوماتيك يقول لى الموظفين لم تأتى جوايز ولا حتى كيس شيبسى وانا مش عاوز انزل من البيت الا لما استلم الهدية ملحوظه لو الجايزة نقديه تحولها لى على حسابى فى سويسرا فى (بنك 3alemny el3om we elnaby ya ahmed ) هههههههههههههه على فكرة تكفينى رساله منك وهاعتبرها افضل جائزة حصلت عليها ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا


 
في ناس طماعة بشكل ههههه

ما قلنا الهدايا ستعلن في موضوع منفصل... يعني صبركم يا عالم...


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 يناير 2007)

هديتك يا هيرو  غسالة فول من غير اتو ماتيك 
هتقول  عرفت ازي اقولك وصلتني بالغلط علي عنواني
الف مبروك الفوز


----------



## lol love jesus (12 يناير 2007)

*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *​


----------



## lol love jesus (12 يناير 2007)

*مبروك لكل الفائزين وكل سنه وانتم طيبين *
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## romyo (12 يناير 2007)

_مبروووووووووووووووووك
لكل المشرفين والاعضاء المباركين
ومبروك للمنتدى على وجود مشرفين واعضاء نشطين للمستوى الرائع دا
بجد كل مشرف وعضو مشارك فى المنتدى يتستحق لقب " سوبر ستار "​_


----------



## coptic hero (12 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> في ناس طماعة بشكل ههههه
> 
> ما قلنا الهدايا ستعلن في موضوع منفصل... يعني صبركم يا عالم...



بأمانه يا روك انا مش عاوز هدايا وردك اللطيف ده هو هديتى ربنا يبارك حياتك وبعدين ما انت بتضحك زينا برضه اماااال مكشر ليه على طول ههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> وبعدين ما انت بتضحك زينا برضه اماااال مكشر ليه على طول ههههههههههه


 
لا انا اخوف فيكم بس... ولا حتكون سايبة مفيش حكم فيها :t33:


----------



## coptic hero (13 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> لا انا اخوف فيكم بس... ولا حتكون سايبة مفيش حكم فيها :t33:




يا سيدى خليها على الله احنا مش بنخاف منك احنا بس مرعوبيييين ههههههههههه


----------



## حنونه (13 يناير 2007)

مبروك للفائزين الرب يكون معكم 
انشاء الله نفوز برضى ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> يا سيدى خليها على الله احنا مش بنخاف منك احنا بس مرعوبيييين ههههههههههه


 
لا تخاف حبيبي هديتك مش حتكون غسالة مفخخة... حتكون شئ ثاني


----------



## K A T Y (14 يناير 2007)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للفائزين

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا روك ويفضل منتدي شامخ يعلن عن شخص المخلص

وربنا يبارك تعب المشرفين والاعضاء  

وسنة انشاء الله مليانة فرح وسعادة للجميع


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2007)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك  للفائزين كلهم

ويخليلنا ادارة امنتدى *


----------



## lol love jesus (14 يناير 2007)

مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك وحده مبروك واتنين مبروك ههههههه
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> لا تخاف حبيبي هديتك مش حتكون غسالة مفخخة... حتكون شئ ثاني




ان كان عندك اصرار على موضوع الهديه فياريت تبقى نقديه وباليورو وتحولهالى على حسابى فى بنك 7asna le llah ya rock ورقم الحساب 0000-0000#00000 وهاتلاقينى مشهور جدا عندهم لانى عمرى ما اودعت عندهم جنيه


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 يناير 2007)

مقولتلناش ياروك الهدايا اية 
بص من الاخر 
انا عايز لاب توب 
وموبايل اي ميت 
وياريت شقة وعربية
وياسلام بقة 
لو سندويتش شاورما ابوسك كدة
اصلي عامل رجيم ومننوع من الحاجات دي:new2:


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

:spor22: 





ramyghobrial قال:


> مقولتلناش ياروك الهدايا اية
> بص من الاخر
> انا عايز لاب توب
> وموبايل اي ميت
> ...


 
يالهووووووووووووووووى
كل دى هدية واحدة ولا محل هدايا
انا عارفاك عاوز تجهز نفسك وتخلص 
مستعجل اوى

وقال عامل رجيم قال​


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*لا يا تينه الهدايا مش كتير ولا حاجة
متبقيش قطاعة ارزاق علشان احبك
resent::748pf:  resent: : :748pf: 
وبما انه انا ماليش في الهدايا دي 
فعلي ادارة المنتدي :Love_Letter_Send: ترسل الهدايا 
دي علي عنواني وانا متبرع اني اوصلها 
لكم لحد عندكم بعد خصم ضريبة التوصيل
بس اوعو حد يفتكر اني طمعان فيها  

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالامش كده ابدا *
:8_5_17: :8_5_17: :8_5_17: :8_5_17:


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *لا يا تينه الهدايا مش كتير ولا حاجة
> متبقيش قطاعة ارزاق علشان احبك
> resent::748pf:  resent: : :748pf:
> وبما انه انا ماليش في الهدايا دي
> ...




يا سلام يا عم فريد الهدايا تروح لك ويبقى روك طبق المثل بتاع مسكوا القط مفتاح المنتدى ههههههههههههه يبقى كده الهدايا وصلت


----------



## الياس دكور (18 يناير 2007)

*كل ما اجتمع اتنان او تلاتة باسمي اكون في وسطهم*

كل ما اجتمع اتنان او تلاتة باسمي اكون في وسطهم . 
احييكم اخوتي بتحية ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد دائمآ. 
ما اعظم هذا كل ما اجتمع اتنين او تلاتة باسمي اكون في وسطهم ملياردات من ابناء البشر يجتمعون باسم الرب يسوع في كل انحاء العالم والرب بوسطهم كلهم وفي نفس اللحظة ، مبارك اسم الرب من متله يبسط جناحييه فيحتضن المعمورة بأسرها من متله يجلس مع كل من يذكر اسمه بكل المعمورة ويلبي طلب الجميع .
اشكركم من اجل محبتكم اخوتي لان نور المسيح مشرق من خلالكم . 
صلوا لاجلي لانها هذه زيارتي الاولى .
نعمة اللرب تكون معكم


----------



## My Rock (19 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> يا سلام يا عم فريد الهدايا تروح لك ويبقى روك طبق المثل بتاع مسكوا القط مفتاح المنتدى ههههههههههههه يبقى كده الهدايا وصلت


 

ايه رأيك لو قلتلك ارسل هديتك انت بس لفريد لسرعة الوصول؟ لان التمست من كلامك انك متوازي على الهدية...


----------



## kimo14th (19 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبارك عمل وحياه كل واحد منكم 

ويكون منتدانا ( بيت العائله ) 

فى تطور وانتشار بنعمه يسوع المسيح


----------



## coptic hero (20 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> ايه رأيك لو قلتلك ارسل هديتك انت بس لفريد لسرعة الوصول؟ لان التمست من كلامك انك متوازي على الهدية...



مع انى مش فاهم يعنى ايه كلمه متوازى على الهديه لكن شكلها زى مستعجل بس بص يا عم روك ارميها فى البحر وما تبعتهاش مع فريد لان كده هايبقى عليه العوض فى الغساله وممكن يوصلهالى مجرد طشت غسيل ده انا عارف فريد ده حبيبى من ايام الجيزة


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> مع انى مش فاهم يعنى ايه كلمه متوازى على الهديه لكن شكلها زى مستعجل بس بص يا عم روك ارميها فى البحر وما تبعتهاش مع فريد لان كده هايبقى عليه العوض فى الغساله وممكن يوصلهالى مجرد طشت غسيل ده انا عارف فريد ده حبيبى من ايام الجيزة


 
لا حبيبي كوبتك, الجوائز في عداد التجهيز و حأعلن عنها عن قريب
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2007)

حضروا عنوانيكم يا فائزين لاني اوشكت على انهاء تحضير الهدايا و سوف يتم الاعلان عنها قريبا...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## coptic hero (23 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> حضروا عنوانيكم يا فائزين لاني اوشكت على انهاء تحضير الهدايا و سوف يتم الاعلان عنها قريبا...
> 
> سلام و نعمة



انا منتظرك يا روك يا عزيزى وعنوانى زى ما قلت لك مشهور جدا فى القاهرة بجوار محطه البنزين وارجوك ما تتأخرش احسن الجو برد هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Michael (23 يناير 2007)

*الف الف مبروك للفائوين والاعضاء المباركين الجددد وللمشرفين النسيطين وانا اتفاجات انى من ضمنهم

ربنا يباركك روك*


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 يناير 2007)

ادينا مستنين ياعم روك
وزي ماتفقنا L25 قديم قديم مش مهم
روك بس اللي هايفهم ههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههه

هيرو و رامى طمعانين فيك يا روك

أحترس منهم و ادينى انا الهدايا اوصلهالهم لحد البيت*






*واحد عايز L و التانى عايز مارشيدس








*​


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> انا منتظرك يا روك يا عزيزى وعنوانى زى ما قلت لك مشهور جدا فى القاهرة بجوار محطه البنزين وارجوك ما تتأخرش احسن الجو برد هههههههههههههههههههه


 
عايش بجنب محطة البانزين و بردان؟ ما تولع فيها يا اخي...
المهم, اشمعنا ديه الي فهمتها و باقي كلامي ما فهمته؟

ما علينا... حضر عنوانك او اي عوان قريب تثق فيه حتى نرسلك الهدايا.. و بلاش شقاوة زيادة :spor22:


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *الف الف مبروك للفائوين والاعضاء المباركين الجددد وللمشرفين النسيطين وانا اتفاجات انى من ضمنهم*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك روك*


 
حالك حال المشرفين الباقين الفائزين, حياخذوا نفس الهدية مشان محدش ينكد على الاخر :t33:


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ادينا مستنين ياعم روك
> وزي ماتفقنا L25 قديم قديم مش مهم
> روك بس اللي هايفهم ههههههههههههههه


 
تصدق مش فاهم عليك :smil12: 
ايه رأيك ارسلك ال L
و ال 25 على السنة الي جاية؟ :yahoo:


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *هيرو و رامى طمعانين فيك يا روك*​
> *أحترس منهم و ادينى انا الهدايا اوصلهالهم لحد البيت*
> ...


 
متخافيش يا فراشة... مش بنخدع بالسهولة ديه.. و البيب تكفيه الاشارة


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 يناير 2007)

اصل ياروك هاتتكلف لما يتبعتو على مرتين 
هو ال L25 مع بعض افضل حبيبي


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اصل ياروك هاتتكلف لما يتبعتو على مرتين
> هو ال L25 مع بعض افضل حبيبي


 
و لا يهمك بالتكاليف ان تستاهل
فيبقى نخليها على جزئين يكون فضل...


----------



## coptic hero (24 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> عايش بجنب محطة البانزين و بردان؟ ما تولع فيها يا اخي...
> المهم, اشمعنا ديه الي فهمتها و باقي كلامي ما فهمته؟
> 
> ما علينا... حضر عنوانك او اي عوان قريب تثق فيه حتى نرسلك الهدايا.. و بلاش شقاوة زيادة :spor22:


بص بقى يا عم روك انا فعلا مش عاوز هدايا انا باهزر معاك وبكل امانه وبدون هزار او شقاوه يكفينى اننى فى وسط اخوة احباء مثلكم ويا سيدى لو عندك هدية بجد اودع ثمنها احد دور رعاية الآيتام وصدقنى كأنها وصلتنى و يكفينى محبة اخوتى الاعضاء الكرام وكلماتهم ومواقفهم معى واشكر عظيم محبتك على ما تفعله من اجل اسعاد اعضاء المنتدى ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك ويحفظك من كل حيل ابليس


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2007)

*ربنا يباركك ياكوبتك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي حبيبي كوبتك هيرو*



coptic hero قال:


> بص بقى يا عم روك انا فعلا مش عاوز هدايا انا باهزر معاك وبكل امانه وبدون هزار او شقاوه يكفينى اننى فى وسط اخوة احباء مثلكم \


 
*كله في الكلام *
*ياسيدي *
*هههههههههههه*
*عايزة يذودلك المرتب كمان*
*هههههههههه*​ 


coptic hero قال:


> لو عندك هدية بجد اودع ثمنها احد دور رعاية الآيتام وصدقنى كأنها وصلتنى واشكر عظيم محبتك على ما تفعله من اجل اسعاد اعضاء المنتدى ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك ويحفظك من كل حيل ابليس


 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*طيب ممكن أديله عنوان الدار ال أنا بخدم فيه*
*هههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يباركك ياكوبتك*​ 
*طيب يا كوبتك مدام أنت مهتم كدة بموضوع الأيتام راسلني خاص ولو فيها مضاقة أكتبلي الميل بتاعك وياريت يكون ياهوو*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> و لا يهمك بالتكاليف ان تستاهل
> فيبقى نخليها على جزئين يكون فضل...


 
:a82: :a82: :a82: 
لا مش استاهل 
وبعدين مش عايز اكلفك بقةو ياااخي 
وبعدين حلفت بمحمحمح


----------



## coptic hero (24 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> :a82: :a82: :a82:
> لا مش استاهل
> وبعدين مش عايز اكلفك بقةو ياااخي
> وبعدين حلفت بمحمحمح



خلااااص يا روك طالما حلف بالغالى بن الغاليه ما تكسفهوش وحياة الكحكه الشريفه ما تكسفه خلاص يا جماعه صلوا على كاااامل الدسم وبلاش خناق على الهدايا هههههههههههههه


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (25 يناير 2007)

اذا كانت الحياة الاخلاقيه قائمه في الصله بين الداخل والخارج بين الارادة الباطنبة والتجربية لفهم أنئذكيف يهددها خطران اثنان الواحد نقيض الاخر


----------



## diana (25 يناير 2007)

hello:yaka:


----------



## moussa30000 (25 يناير 2007)

عقبالى يارب:beee:


----------



## coptic hero (25 يناير 2007)

ارمين اكوب داود;182449 قال:
			
		

> اذا كانت الحياة الاخلاقيه قائمه في الصله بين الداخل والخارج بين الارادة الباطنبة والتجربية لفهم أنئذكيف يهددها خطران اثنان الواحد نقيض الاخر



*يا اخى كلامك منطقى 100% انت فكرتنى بالمفكر العظيم عبده انتخه لما اتحط فى نفس الموقف قدام الدكتور لطفى ابو غرزة بص يا ارمين انت تروح تنام فى اوضه ضلمه وتقعد فى زاوية البلكونه وتفتح الشباك بس تبقى لابس تى شيرت نص كم  وتكون شارب ازازة ميه من الثلاجه وهاتصبح زى الفل وهاتدعيلى *


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 يناير 2007)

*احم احم احم 
نحن هنا 
يا عم روك مساء الخير 
انتو منورين المنتدي 
وحلوه قوي الهديا اللي بتوزعوها 
علي بعض واحنا قاعدين قدامكم 
وحتي مفيش واحد منكم حدف علينا 
علبه كبريت ولا حتي عربية مرسيدس 
علشان احنا مش طماعين 
ولو عاوز تبعت حاجة احسن 
معندناش مانع *


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (26 يناير 2007)

:Love_Mailbox:  ياعمى بلاش تحسد الناس اللى خد هدية دى من عند ربنا مكتوبالو بلاش حدسد وقرعلى الناس


----------



## minakahf (27 يناير 2007)

*مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك 
عليك يا روك وعلى كل واحد شارك بموضوع وربنا يباركك وتطور من المنتدى اكتر من كده
وربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (27 يناير 2007)

ايوة كدة اهو دة الكلام الجد ربنا يبارك تعبكم كلكم اللى بيشتغل فى المنتدى واللى مش بيشتغل وربنا معاكم جميعا امين
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## mrmr120 (27 يناير 2007)

انتو عاملين توزعوا الهدايا ونسينى ولا اية 
عيب عليكم 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (27 يناير 2007)

_محدش يقدر ينساكى يا مرمر ياقطة المنتدى الشقية
هههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## merola (3 فبراير 2007)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكن الفائزين و المترقين و غقبالى يا رب امييييييييييييييييييين


----------

